# 175 pound GSD



## tuffloud1

Ok, so a guy from work started talking to me about his wife's GSD. He asks me, how old is your puppy and how much does he weigh? I say, my boy is almost 9 months and weighs 80 pounds. Then he says, "my wife's is 8 months and weighs 130 pounds. The vet said he will top out at 175 when he's done. He's a real German Shepherd, not the American lines. The ones from Germany are way larger. Police departments only use the real German Shepherds from Germany", he says.

I'm at a complete loss here. Everyone was standing there in awe listening to this guy. What is the deal with "how much does your dog weigh" nonsense as if the more your dog weighs the better? I thought my boy was fairly large for his age, but hold the phone, here comes a guy with a 130 pound puppy who will soon be 175!

Is this even considered a GSD? How is this possible? Either he's lying, or its not a GSD, correct?


----------



## KZoppa

he probably has a king shepherd which get pretty large and is NOT really a GSD. Even so King Shepherds shouldnt be that large. And no, the german lines are no way larger than american lines. The guy is full of it. 

Print out the breed standard information and hand it to him. You should even be able to print out the standard from Germany and hand that to him. And no, Police Departments dont use the german lines simply because they're bigger. They pick the dog best suited for the job, no matter the lines. Many dogs that are on PD forces today, were more than likely bred and born in the US.


----------



## Konotashi

From what I understand, many police departments are starting to use Mals and Dutchies because they're smaller and more compact, and when doing something like a search, they can maneuver inside of a car much easier than a GSD can. (Among other things). 

It drives me nuts when people say they have these giant GSDs and are proud of it. 

If it is that heavy, my guess is that it's morbidly obese.


----------



## MountainGSDs

The breed standard for a male at the top of the standard is 88 pounds. Height at the withers 25.7 inches. Those are for the top of the standard.

I used to actually have the standard in print so when people start spewing their dribble I can show them.


SV - FCI GSD Breed Standard




*


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I'd say, 'let's see a picture of him"..Sometimes dogs can look bigger than they really are or at 8 months could be real fat

Also you'll get those braggers that think having a BIG gsd is cool.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Or you get the people who have never actually put the dog on a scale and they are just guessing. Its amazing how much they think the dog weighs, and brag about it at the clinic, then we put them on the scale and they weigh much less. Or like someone else said, the dog is a pig and is hugely fat.
My Berner puppy weighed 100 lbs at 8 months, has feet as big as a horse and was not fat. He is now 2 and weighs 130, yet is it all muscle and frame, as Berners are supposed to be. Not an inch of fat on him.However, typically people think he weighs 200 lbs.
Holly, my GSD weighs 58-60 lbs at 15 months and is about 22 at the shoulder, yet I have had folks say" oh man, she must weigh 100 lbs. I just laugh.
People are still at the "bigger is better" theory for all animals. 
Oh yea, we had a 98 lb red heeler come into the clinic. He was purebred and fat as a pig. The owner was just so proud of how big his dog was.... UGH.


----------



## Mrs.K

tuffloud1 said:


> Ok, so a guy from work started talking to me about his wife's GSD. He asks me, how old is your puppy and how much does he weigh? I say, my boy is almost 9 months and weighs 80 pounds. Then he says, "my wife's is 8 months and weighs 130 pounds. The vet said he will top out at 175 when he's done. He's a real German Shepherd, not the American lines. The ones from Germany are way larger. Police departments only use the real German Shepherds from Germany", he says.
> 
> I'm at a complete loss here. Everyone was standing there in awe listening to this guy. What is the deal with "how much does your dog weigh" nonsense as if the more your dog weighs the better? I thought my boy was fairly large for his age, but hold the phone, here comes a guy with a 130 pound puppy who will soon be 175!
> 
> Is this even considered a GSD? How is this possible? Either he's lying, or its not a GSD, correct?


:help:................................  ..............:rofl::rofl::rofl:

It's so far outside the breed standard... I wouldn't consider it a GSD. Maybe he mistakes his St.Bernard over a GSD? Who knows... god... 
You have an email address? Let's send him the breed standard and pictures from German Shepherds out of Germany.



> he probably has a king shepherd which get pretty large and is NOT really a GSD.


Not really? It's not a German Shepherd, period. Anyone trying to sell their King or Shiloh as a GSD is shut down quickly. Won't accept those as GSD's not even as "not really" LOL


----------



## Franksmom

Frank is over standard at 29 inches and 86 pounds and I had someone make the same comment to me, He walked up and said "I was just telling my girlfriend how this was a real German German sheperd, I can tell by his size the german ones are bigger"
Must of been a bad night for me because all I could think to say was "Nope he's American born in Tenn. "


----------



## fuzzybunny

I would have just laughed at him and walked away.


----------



## KZoppa

Mrs.K said:


> :help:................................  ..............:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> It's so far outside the breed standard... I wouldn't consider it a GSD. Maybe he mistakes his St.Bernard over a GSD? Who knows... god...
> You have an email address? Let's send him the breed standard and pictures from German Shepherds out of Germany.
> 
> 
> Not really? It's not a German Shepherd, period. Anyone trying to sell their King or Shiloh as a GSD is shut down quickly. Won't accept those as GSD's not even as "not really" LOL


 
the point i was trying to make was its not really a GSD though people think it is.


----------



## Sapakus

ask him for a picture... it might be a st. bernard


----------



## Freestep

wyominggrandma said:


> Or you get the people who have never actually put the dog on a scale and they are just guessing. Its amazing how much they think the dog weighs, and brag about it at the clinic, then we put them on the scale and they weigh much less. Or like someone else said, the dog is a pig and is hugely fat.


I have noticed that when estimating weight, men tend to overestimate and women tend to underestimate. When I talk to a client over the phone and they say their dog weighs 75 lb, I take into consideration who am I talking to. If it's a woman, the dog probably weighs about 90. If it's a man, the dog might weigh 60. Fortunately I have invested in a scale, and now I can prove the reality of the situation.


----------



## brembo

Yeah, well....my GSD weighs 300 pounds and can kick a bear's arse. I feed him pure lard. He's so mean that the vet won't see him anymore. If you see him in a fight with a tiger, you better jump in and help the tiger.

90 pounds and lean actually. He looks like a carnivorous gazelle.


----------



## Mrs.K

KZoppa said:


> the point i was trying to make was its not really a GSD though people think it is.


I know. We made the same point, I guess.


----------



## Dainerra

Sapakus said:


> ask him for a picture... it might be a st. bernard


I actually had this argument with a co-worker. And yes, the dog in question was actually a saint :crazy:


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Dainerra said:


> I actually had this argument with a co-worker. And yes, the dog in question was actually a saint :crazy:


What is this confusion between a St. Bernard and a GSD? I was walking Mikko the other night and someone asked if he was a SB or a GSD? Weird.

Anyway, I get a kick out of it when people tell me the real police dogs are so much bigger than my dog because I work in law enforcement and have met most of the K-9s- all of which are a nice standard size. They have nothing to say after that!


----------



## bocron

I took my biggest male to the vet last week. I haven't had him in in about a year, he was about 14mos the last time I took him and he weighed 73lbs. He is a big boy, I think he is 29" at the shoulder. Everyone that sees him immediately comments on his size and usually think he weighs over 100lbs. As of last week he weighs 80.6 lbs , which is about what I thought. I'm guessing by the time he is fully mature he will end up around 85lbs, maybe 90lbs at the very most. 
My husband's male that we took in the same day weighed 67lbs, and to me is the perfect size.


----------



## GSDGunner

That guy probably suffers from "topthisitis". 

I had a boss once that suffered from that. No matter what you said, he could top it.
And it always starts with "oh yeah? well......"

Sounds like this guy needs an intervention.


----------



## bocron

GSDGunner said:


> That guy probably suffers from "topthisitis".
> 
> I had a boss once that suffered from that. No matter what you said, he could top it.
> And it always starts with "oh yeah? well......"
> 
> Sounds like this guy needs an intervention.


LOL, my father-in-law's favorite expression was "The first liar never had a chance.".


----------



## tuffloud1

Ok, so today he comes in and shows me some pictures on his cell phone. 

Yep, it definetly looks like a German Shepherd. His head is huge, he's black and tan. It's hard to tell on a cell phone picture, but he appears to be a large German shepherd, very nice looking actually. He told me that one of the pictures was when he was 5 months and this dog appeared to look like a full grown mature adult. It's impossible to tell the weight, but I'm guessing from the "5 month old" picture that he is above 90 easily. He probably won't top out at 175 like his vet said.

Funny thing, he also told me about his vet's secret on how to detect hip dysplasia. What you do is lift the tail up and look/feel for a "nub", which is actually kind of a "second tail" growing. These are the ones that will get hip dysplasia......

Oh and I asked what his wife feeds him, he says I don't know but its grain free and comes in a red bag. I said, so you don't know the name of the kibble? He says "oh no it's not kibbles", the vet says don't feed that.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Mrs.K

Not considering it a German Shepherd. Not in the least bit. King, Shiloh yes but not German!




> Funny thing, he also told me about his vet's secret on how to detect hip dysplasia. What you do is lift the tail up and look feel for a nub, which is actually kind of a "second tail" growing. These are the ones that will get hip dysplasia......


Seriously? OMG what kind of vet is that? :rofl:


----------



## KZoppa

The guy is cracked...


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

tuffloud1 said:


> I'm at a complete loss here. *Everyone was standing there in awe listening to this guy. What is the deal with "how much does your dog weigh" nonsense as if the more your dog weighs the better? * *I thought my boy was fairly large for his age, but hold the phone, here comes a guy with a 130 pound puppy who will soon be 175!
> *
> Is this even considered a GSD? How is this possible? Either he's lying, or its not a GSD, correct?


I don't understand why you it bothers you if the guys dog weighs more than yours. The part about the people standing in awe listening and the statement questioning why people think the more the dog weighs the better, and saying I thought my boy was large until this guy came along makes you seem almost jealous, IMHO. 

I have a big GSD and I get asked all the time-how much does he weigh, and then I get-that is the biggest GSD I have ever seen. I answer the questions, have to hear the people with the GSD puppies speculating if their dogs will ever get that big. I get the hateful glances from the owners of smaller GSD's at the vets office. Then there are others who have even asked me why I got such a big dog, and suggest that I get rid of him because he is huge! 

Many of us who own big GSD's are just as tired as you are with people commenting on our dogs size. Why does it matter to you or anyone else if our dog is bigger? Let the guy say that his dog will top off at 200-what does it really matter?


----------



## Dainerra

it matters to me because those people are the ones who go out and support breeders who are looking for nothing but size.


----------



## wildo

It matters because there is a standard. The standard is there to define the breed. Boasting about out-of-standard size is really boasting about a disregard for the standard, which again, defines the breed. Not only that, it spreads disinformation. There are plenty of reasons to be concerned about such boasting.

Jealousy? I read nothing in the OP that indicated jealousy.


----------



## nomansland4404

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I don't understand why you it bothers you if the guys dog weighs more than yours. The part about the people standing in awe listening and the statement questioning why people think the more the dog weighs the better, and saying I thought my boy was large until this guy came along makes you seem almost jealous, IMHO.
> 
> I have a big GSD and I get asked all the time-how much does he weigh, and then I get-that is the biggest GSD I have ever seen. I answer the questions, have to hear the people with the GSD puppies speculating if their dogs will ever get that big. I get the hateful glances from the owners of smaller GSD's at the vets office. Then there are others who have even asked me why I got such a big dog, and suggest that I get rid of him because he is huge!
> 
> Many of us who own big GSD's are just as tired as you are with people commenting on our dogs size. Why does it matter to you or anyone else if our dog is bigger? Let the guy say that his dog will top off at 200-what does it really matter?


Blatant liars bother me.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Dainerra said:


> it matters to me because those people are the ones who go out and support breeders who are looking for nothing but size.


And how do you think that your comments are going to put an end to the situation?


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

nomansland4404 said:


> Blatant liars bother me.


That I understand.


----------



## Dainerra

My comments are usually along the lines of "oh really? GSDs are actually medium sized dogs, top out at around 80 lbs" Usually, the people are commenting on MY dogs and how huge they are. Both regularly get guessed at over 120 lbs. I laugh and tell them Rayden is a bit over-sized at 85 lbs, puny little Singe only weighs 75.

In the other case, I asked her for a picture of the dog. It was totally a St Bernard. I laughed my butt off at that one.


----------



## Syaoransbear

I don't know why some people brag about weight. It's not hard to become obese. Height is more impressive if you find largeness to be impressive. I'd ask that guy how tall his dog is in inches at the withers, that will give you a better idea of just how fat that dog would have to be to weigh 175.

If this guy's dog is over the standard in height, it's very possible the dog is 130 pounds without looking obese(although probably not thin, trim and lean unless the dog is over 30" and thick boned). But 175 without being fat? I'd need to see it to believe it. My german shepherd is the largest I've ever seen in real life and he would have to roll around on the floor to get anywhere if he got to 175 pounds.


----------



## Mrs.K

Syaoransbear said:


> I don't know why some people brag about weight. It's not hard to become obese. Height is more impressive if you find largeness to be impressive. I'd ask that guy how tall his dog is in inches at the withers, that will give you a better idea of just how fat that dog would have to be to weigh 175.
> 
> If this guy's dog is over the standard in height, it's very possible the dog is 130 pounds without looking obese(although probably not thin, trim and lean unless the dog is over 30" and thick boned). But 175 without being fat? I'd need to see it to believe it. My german shepherd is the largest I've ever seen in real life and he would have to roll around on the floor to get anywhere if he got to 175 pounds.


For some reason, in the dog world, at least over here in the US I've noticed that. Weight equals Height. If somebody is that proud about the dogs weight it also includes the height. It's a BIG DOG, that is all that matters. 

So far, I've never seen it anywhere else in the world where weight and height is so important in a dog. Especially with German Shepherds. I don't know where that is coming from that a bigger Shepherd is a better Shepherd. 

No it's not. You see it with the big breeds that "Bigness" brings it own problems. Yeah, it's nice to have a big dog but there are big breeds out there. If you want a big dog with a mellow temperament and a couch potato, get a St.Bernard or Great Dane instead. No need to destroy the GSD.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Dainerra said:


> My comments are usually along the lines of "oh really? GSDs are actually medium sized dogs, top out at around 80 lbs" Usually, the people are commenting on MY dogs and how huge they are. Both regularly get guessed at over 120 lbs. I laugh and tell them Rayden is a bit over-sized at 85 lbs, puny little Singe only weighs 75.
> 
> In the other case, I asked her for a picture of the dog. It was totally a St Bernard. I laughed my butt off at that one.


That is funny! At least it was a normal weight for the breed though.

The "breed" standard was destroyed by many long ago-there are still some reputable breeders that still exist but they are by far outnumbered by those that don't care about the breed standard. Trying to clean it up now is like crying over spilled milk.


----------



## wildo

Germanshepherdlova said:


> The "breed" standard was destroyed by many long ago-there are still some reputable breeders that still exist but they are by far outnumbered by those that don't care about the breed standard. Trying to clean it up now is like crying over spilled milk.


I find that to be a lame reason to avoid pointing out disinformation. There are plenty of GSD breeders out there breeding to the standard.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

I deal with the same BS with my Doberman. Dobermans are also a medium sized working breed. My 2 year old male is 27 1/2" and 77 lbs, right within standard. Many times people point out how "small" he is. I just laugh and try to educate them. In the Doberman world, our giant, over-sized and poorly bred specimen is the "warlock doberman", which a lot of uneducated people will talk about as being superior. There is only one Doberman breed. There is no such thing as a Warlock Doberman. It's greeders breeding for size and selling to the uneducated public who think bigger is better.


----------



## tuffloud1

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I don't understand why you it bothers you if the guys dog weighs more than yours. The part about the people standing in awe listening and the statement questioning why people think the more the dog weighs the better, and saying I thought my boy was large until this guy came along makes you seem almost jealous, IMHO.
> 
> I have a big GSD and I get asked all the time-how much does he weigh, and then I get-that is the biggest GSD I have ever seen. I answer the questions, have to hear the people with the GSD puppies speculating if their dogs will ever get that big. I get the hateful glances from the owners of smaller GSD's at the vets office. Then there are others who have even asked me why I got such a big dog, and suggest that I get rid of him because he is huge!
> 
> Many of us who own big GSD's are just as tired as you are with people commenting on our dogs size. Why does it matter to you or anyone else if our dog is bigger? Let the guy say that his dog will top off at 200-what does it really matter?


Umm, I'm not jealous, on the contrary, I was concerned that my puppy weighed too much at 8 months. Which is why I made the comment "I thought my boy was big". I try to keep him light and lean while he is growing to be easy on his joints.

I was posting this for entertainment purposes, obviously. You know, a good story to make you laugh, you know humor, fun, ha ha? This sounded so ridiculous and exaggerated that I had to share? 

I thought it not possible for their to be 175 lb German Shepherd out there.

As it turns out, I believe now that the picture he showed me could have very well been a "King Shepherd" after looking this breed up, which is NOT a German Shepherd.

So sorry if I offended you.


----------



## Zuiun

Brody is a big boy. Well above standard. Definitely a GSD, but his healthy weight sits around 100-105. For perspective, Tsura, my female (and mixed with Husky) is much closer to an average height and weight (she's about 1.5 years and 70 pounds) and can walk UNDER Brody.

Sometimes I suspect Brody might be sneaking out during the day and scoring growth hormones... ;-) And when he decides that he's joining you on the bed, that's when you wish for a breed standard boy, or at the very least, circulation in your legs.

Anyway, I got stopped while walking him once by this lady who was going on and on about how much she loves German Shepherds, they are her favorite breed, she grew up with them, yada yada yada.

And then she pulls the "your boy is kind of small, isn't he? He still a puppy?"

So right then I know I'm dealing with someone who doesn't know a thing. I tell her "no" and that he's full grown - and then some. She acts disappointed in him then and tells me that HER Shepherds are all at least 150 pounds.

Whatever.


----------



## BlackPuppy

Sapakus said:


> ask him for a picture... it might be a st. bernard


LOL! Could be! People get so confused about dog breeds.


----------



## Ingrid

"175 pounds you say? Well, I've got one bigger than that..."


----------



## Mrs.K

Hahahahahaha


----------



## wyominggrandma

You mean to say all these years I have wasted money on xrays and OFA when all I had to do was lift the dogs tail and see if there was a "nub"..... Man, the money I could have saved.


----------



## tuffloud1

wyominggrandma said:


> You mean to say all these years I have wasted money on xrays and OFA when all I had to do was lift the dogs tail and see if there was a "nub"..... Man, the money I could have saved.


LOL! I know, I wish I knew about this secret sooner.


----------



## mysweetkaos

Ingrid said:


> "175 pounds you say? Well, I've got one bigger than that..."




Hey!! How'd you get a pic of Kaos?  It always makes me laugh...because it seems no matter what, someone always has a "bigger" story. Kaos had an appt for his arthritis about 5 weeks ago.....he's big, I'm the first to admit, his parents were within standard...she also had horses I'm thinking paternity should be checked...however, he is 30.5 inches tall, 36 inches from base of neck to base of tail, and at the time was up to 122lbs due to age and inactivity (happy to say on his diet he is now down to 113, hoping to get 105). There was a woman in the waiting room, who told me how he was nice looking but nothing compared to her old Shepherd. I just nodded, smiled and said "he is actually way too big for standard", she hhmmpheded me and said "standard?, well my dogs back was up to my waist and weighed 150 lbs...now that was a dog" Never fails someone can "always top that". I just smile and nod!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

That guy must be off his rocker. My boy is big, but not THAT big.Even though my uncle makes it seem like he is the size of an elephant.

This dude's wife's dog must be obese, or the dude is exaggerating.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

tuffloud1 said:


> Umm, I'm not jealous, on the contrary, I was concerned that my puppy weighed too much at 8 months. Which is why I made the comment "I thought my boy was big". I try to keep him light and lean while he is growing to be easy on his joints.
> 
> I was posting this for entertainment purposes, obviously. You know, a good story to make you laugh, you know humor, fun, ha ha? This sounded so ridiculous and exaggerated that I had to share?
> 
> I thought it not possible for their to be 175 lb German Shepherd out there.
> 
> As it turns out, I believe now that the picture he showed me could have very well been a "King Shepherd" after looking this breed up, which is NOT a German Shepherd.
> 
> So sorry if I offended you.


That is what I was thinking all along-that it's a King Shepherd. You had no need to apologize  I was just giving my two cents.


----------



## tuffloud1

Ingrid said:


> "175 pounds you say? Well, I've got one bigger than that..."


This is awesome! Where can I get a dog like this? Way better than my scrawney 80lb, 26 inch 9 month old GSD.....

You must be entering him in the Kentucky Derby. (another saying I hear about "big" dogs)


----------



## GSDGunner

mysweetkaos said:


> well my dogs back was up to my waist and weighed 150 lbs...now that was a dog" Never fails someone can "always top that". I just smile and nod!


And another case of "topthisitis". This could turn into an epidemic if we're not careful. :hammer:


----------



## chelle

People are funny and just don't know. There aren't many WGSD's in my area. Not many at all. Bailey is a WGSD mix and is small, really, at 9 months -- 24" tall @ 55 lbs. Lean but muscular and healthy. I get constant comments, "Oh he's only xx age? He's going to be HUGE!"

Nah, he won't be "huge." His WGSD mama is about 65 lbs. His Husky mix dad is around 55 lbs. He *might* max out at 65 lbs I'm thinking, but who knows. If I don't even know, I am quite sure "they" don't. 

I don't understand some people's overwhelming need to have a huge dog and to brag about it.  Ok, your dog is big -- great! As long as he is healthy -- great! You have a big dog! But really, why are some so obsessed with their dog being huge? Is your dog better because it is huge? Are you a better handler because you can manage a huge dog? Is it about the dog.. or about the owner's ego? 

I know by reading here that many "oversized" dogs are looked down on due to being over the breed standard. Well, that doesn't mean they aren't loved just as much as the dog that perfectly fits the standard. I look more towards the owner's attitude about it -- bragging about being so overstandard vs simply having a dog overstandard that they love none the less. Did that make sense? 

My pupper doesn't count, since he is a mix and there is no "standard" for him. And if anyone gets feelings hurt about mention of "overstandard" size dogs, those of us with mixy mutties get our feelers hurt sometimes, too. :blush:


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Its usually an ego thing. It makes them feel more macho.

Everytime I hear of someone boasting/bragging about their HUGE dog I think of this:


----------



## Chicagocanine

I happen to have an oversized (slightly) GSD but I don't brag about it, it is what it is. As far as I know her parents/etc were all within the standard, she's just slightly over in height. She's at the top height for males but she's a female. I have still gotten people saying "Oh your dog is so SMALL for a Shepherd!" or "Is she purebred? She's so small!" and I explain that actually she's over the breed standard height for a female. 
It's funny because my Golden Retriever was also slightly oversized and also was a female at the top height for males(24"), and I also got people commenting on how small she was. I guess it wasn't too surprising given how many large Goldens I saw who were much taller than her.



Germanshepherdlova said:


> That is what I was thinking all along-that it's a King Shepherd. You had no need to apologize  I was just giving my two cents.


I don't even think King Shepherds are supposed to get THAT big...175 pounds? I wonder though if he was told when he got the dog that it was a GSD or a King Shepherd, because they are two different dogs. So he either has a slightly oversized King Shepherd or a way oversized German Shepherd. I have seen some GSDs that were quite oversized but even they didn't come anywhere near that weight.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Chicagocanine said:


> I happen to have an oversized (slightly) GSD but I don't brag about it, it is what it is. As far as I know her parents/etc were all within the standard, she's just slightly over in height. She's at the top height for males but she's a female. I have still gotten people saying "Oh your dog is so SMALL for a Shepherd!" or "Is she purebred? She's so small!" and I explain that actually she's over the breed standard height for a female.
> It's funny because my Golden Retriever was also slightly oversized and also was a female at the top height for males(24"), and I also got people commenting on how small she was. I guess it wasn't too surprising given how many large Goldens I saw who were much taller than her.
> 
> 
> I don't even think King Shepherds are supposed to get THAT big...175 pounds? I wonder though if he was told when he got the dog that it was a GSD or a King Shepherd, because they are two different dogs. So he either has a slightly oversized King Shepherd or a way oversized German Shepherd. I have seen some GSDs that were quite oversized but even they didn't come anywhere near that weight.


I refuse to be ashamed of my dogs size but I don't brag about it either, and I certainly don't seek out discussions about it. That does not hinder others though from nosing around. How much does he weigh? Wow he is a big boy! He is the biggest GSD I have ever seen! Where did you get him from? I have people stop dead in the middle of the street to ask me for breeder info. And my dog is no where near 175 and I have never seen a GSD that large either. The biggest I have seen is 130 (not my dog, before anybody assumes that). I don't think size is a brag worthy quality. I think what is worth bragging about is a healthy, obedient, strong nerved dog who is loyal. Being sable colored is also a plus! I am not sure about the standard size for a King Shepherd, I will have to look into that.

*I just looked it up and it says max weight for a King Shepherd male is 150-so if this dog is 175 he must be an oversized King Shepherd! lol-that sounds funny! Probably the OP is right and the guy is just an exaggerating liar!


----------



## chelle

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Its usually an ego thing. It makes them feel more macho.
> 
> Everytime I hear of someone boasting/bragging about their HUGE dog I think of this:


Buahahaaa that's hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!! It's sort of like some men who cannot bring themselves to neuter their male dogs, as though they identify just a lil TOO closely to the removal of, umm, certain parts.  (No offense to any guys here, but it really can be a guy thing!) I don't know of a single female who "identifies" with the loss of certain reproductive parts as some males do. Un-informed males, I will add. (Don't beat me up! )



Germanshepherdlova said:


> I refuse to be ashamed of my dogs size but I don't brag about it either, and I certainly don't seek out discussions about it. That does not hinder others though from nosing around. How much does he weigh? Wow he is a big boy! He is the biggest GSD I have ever seen! Where did you get him from? I have people stop dead in the middle of the street to ask me for breeder info. And my dog is no where near 175 and I have never seen a GSD that large either. The biggest I have seen is 130 (not my dog, before anybody assumes that). I don't think size is a brag worthy quality. *I think what is worth bragging about is a healthy, obedient, strong nerved dog who is loyal.* Being sable colored is also a plus! I am not sure about the standard size for a King Shepherd, I will have to look into that.


Please don't think I was singling you out at all!!!!!! I was more coming from those who seem to tie their "identity" to having a "big dog." As though it makes them more studly or something. Like Jessie's thingy above. 

Bailey is the first "mutt" I've owned and it did bother me a lot to hear him referred to as that, but you know, he's an awesome mutt. :wub: Just cuz a dog doesn't adhere to "breed standard" doesn't make them any less of a wonderful dog.  Heck, who cares, we're not breeding them, we're just lovin' em.


----------



## mysweetkaos

GSDGunner said:


> And another case of "topthisitis". This could turn into an epidemic if we're not careful. :hammer:


Could ? turn into an epidemic? Funny I can't think of many things that people won't try to top you on. My last son was born emergency c-section at 7.5 weeks early due to complications....my MIL tried to say it wasn't a "true" emergency like her baby who came 2 weeks early because they had time to give me an epidural:crazy: Some people are just one up'ers....doesn't matter the subject, they just have to show their "behinds"



chelle said:


> People are funny and just don't know. There aren't many WGSD's in my area. Not many at all. Bailey is a WGSD mix and is small, really, at 9 months -- 24" tall @ 55 lbs. Lean but muscular and healthy. I get constant comments, "Oh he's only xx age? He's going to be HUGE!"
> 
> Nah, he won't be "huge." His WGSD mama is about 65 lbs. His Husky mix dad is around 55 lbs. He *might* max out at 65 lbs I'm thinking, but who knows. If I don't even know, I am quite sure "they" don't.
> 
> I don't understand some people's overwhelming need to have a huge dog and to brag about it.  Ok, your dog is big -- great! As long as he is healthy -- great! You have a big dog! But really, why are some so obsessed with their dog being huge?
> Is your dog better because it is huge? Well of course he is
> 
> Are you a better handler because you can manage a huge dog? Again, yes
> Is it about the dog.. or about the owner's ego? My ego of course, what else is there
> 
> I know by reading here that many "oversized" dogs are looked down on due to being over the breed standard. Well, that doesn't mean they aren't loved just as much as the dog that perfectly fits the standard. I look more towards the owner's attitude about it -- bragging about being so overstandard vs simply having a dog overstandard that they love none the less. Did that make sense?
> 
> I think it is all taken too seriously...we didn't look for a big GSD, but we got one...but if I was looking for one, I would be secure enough to not be upset by others opinions. Looking back would I trade 30 lbs and 3 inches off of him to make it so he doesn't suffer from the arthritis and mobility issues he has? You betcha! But as it is do I love every overstandard inch of him, yep!
> My pupper doesn't count, since he is a mix and there is no "standard" for him. And if anyone gets feelings hurt about mention of "overstandard" size dogs, those of us with mixy mutties get our feelers hurt sometimes, too. :blush:



Our other dog is a mix too....so he doesn't count, but you should see how HUGE he is


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

chelle said:


> *Please don't think I was singling you out at all*!!!!!! *I was more coming from those who seem to tie their "identity" to having a "big dog." As though it makes them more studly or something. Like Jessie's thingy above.*
> 
> Bailey is the first "mutt" I've owned and it did bother me a lot to hear him referred to as that, but you know, he's an awesome mutt. :wub: Just cuz a dog doesn't adhere to "breed standard" doesn't make them any less of a wonderful dog.  Heck, who cares, we're not breeding them, we're just lovin' em.


I didn't think that at all! I understand what you are saying. Whenever I see a wimpy looking man trying to look tough as he hides behind his intimidating looking dog all I do is shake my head and think P-A-T-H-E-T-I-C!

Bailey is adorable!


----------



## chelle

mysweetkaos said:


> Could ? turn into an epidemic? Funny I can't think of many things that people won't try to top you on. My last son was born emergency c-section at 7.5 weeks early due to complications....my MIL tried to say it wasn't a "true" emergency like her baby who came 2 weeks early because they had time to give me an epidural:crazy: Some people are just one up'ers....doesn't matter the subject, they just have to show their "behinds"
> 
> [/COLOR]
> Our other dog is a mix too....so he doesn't count, but you should see how HUGE he is


Hehe... they "count." All our precious fur babies "count."  :wub:



Germanshepherdlova said:


> I didn't think that at all! I understand what you are saying. Whenever I see a wimpy looking man trying to look tough as he hides behind his intimidating looking dog all I do is shake my head and think P-A-T-H-E-T-I-C!
> 
> Bailey is adorable!


Ok good, just wanted to make sure! How "adorable" Bailey is is pretty dependent on how much exercise he receives that day, hehe. Mr Brutus is a very handsome fella. :wub: I know how hard you work and he's worth every second!!!!!!! Who can deny those eyes?


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

chelle said:


> Hehe... they "count." All our precious fur babies "count."  :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok good, just wanted to make sure! How "adorable" Bailey is is pretty dependent on how much exercise he receives that day, hehe. Mr Brutus is a very handsome fella. :wub: I know how hard you work and he's worth every second!!!!!!! Who can deny those eyes?


awww, thank you!


----------



## TheNamesNelson

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I have a big GSD and I get asked all the time-how much does he weigh, and then I get-that is the biggest GSD I have ever seen. I answer the questions, have to hear the people with the GSD puppies speculating if their dogs will ever get that big. I get the hateful glances from the owners of smaller GSD's at the vets office. Then there are others who have even asked me why I got such a big dog, and suggest that I get rid of him because he is huge!
> 
> Many of us who own big GSD's are just as tired as you are with people commenting on our dogs size. Why does it matter to you or anyone else if our dog is bigger? Let the guy say that his dog will top off at 200-what does it really matter?


You don't have a big GSD, you have an overweight GSD. I've seen the pics, and read your denials. He may be larger than standard, this is true, but hes also larger than healthy. The people with smaller GSD's at your vets are probably looking at your hatefully because they are upset with how large you let your dog be. Also lying is a terrible thing, and when people grossly exaggerate their dogs weight, saying their GSD will weigh 175lbs it is annoying because its totally untrue and they are spreading false information.


----------



## mysweetkaos

TheNamesNelson said:


> You don't have a big GSD, you have an overweight GSD. I've seen the pics, and read your denials. He may be larger than standard, this is true, but hes also larger than healthy. The people with smaller GSD's at your vets are probably looking at your hatefully because they are upset with how large you let your dog be. Also lying is a terrible thing, and when people grossly exaggerate their dogs weight, saying their GSD will weigh 175lbs it is annoying because its totally untrue and they are spreading false information.[/QUOTE
> 
> I think your post is completely uncalled for, and I hope Germanshepherdlova doesn't even justify it with a response. I am sure you are looking to stir the pot, unnecessary.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

chelle said:


> Bailey is the first "mutt" I've owned and it did bother me a lot to hear him referred to as that, but you know, he's an awesome mutt. :wub: Just cuz a dog doesn't adhere to "breed standard" doesn't make them any less of a wonderful dog.  Heck, who cares, we're not breeding them, we're just lovin' em.


I prefer to own purebred dogs but I definitely have nothing against mutts and have found some pretty darn adorable mutts that I'd love to own! I briefly owned a mutt, well he would be what's referred to as one of those "designer dogs" a "pomchi", but even on his vet paperwork and boarding records I refused to acknowledge the designer dog trend as not to perpetuate it, so I always listed him as Pomeranian/chi mix. 

Don't get offended or feel belittled when someone refers to your mix as a mutt. I don't think most people use that term to be intentionally insulting. 


I don't personally look down on a dog a dog that is not standard or conformationally correct, heck I do rescue so I see a boat load of non-standard GSDs and Dobies. I just don't think over-standard dogs need to be promoted or perpetuated. Some greeders will notice a trend, see dollar signs in their eyes, and use and abuse dogs not up to standard for whatever reason, many times for "rare" coat colors or height/weight.


----------



## tuffloud1

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Whenever I see a wimpy looking man trying to look tough as he hides behind his intimidating looking dog all I do is shake my head and think P-A-T-H-E-T-I-C


I know. I'm a big guy myself, 6'3, 230lb. When I see the skinny little wanna-be ghetto gangsters walking down the street with their sagging pants and pitbull, it irritates the living crap out of me. Pathetic comes to mind as well.


----------



## Syaoransbear

mysweetkaos said:


> I think your post is completely uncalled for, and I hope Germanshepherdlova doesn't even justify it with a response. I am sure you are looking to stir the pot, unnecessary.


Agreed. 

Keep in mind that this dog is NOT 175 pounds, that's the vets prediction. And judging by how the vet thinks hip dysplasia is determined by a nub underneath the tail, I think we can conclude that this vet is probably not a very reliable source .

I feel sorry for the guy getting such a huge dog. I bet it has a pretty short life span.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I refuse to be ashamed of my dogs size but I don't brag about it either, and I certainly don't seek out discussions about it.


People always seem to want to know how much "big" dogs weigh. I get asked how much Bianca weighs all the time and people we meet always seem surprised and/or disappointed when I tell them she's about 70 lbs, so I think they assume she is much larger.
I actually had considered a puppy from a breeder whose dogs tend to be larger than the standard, but that was not the reason why I liked her dogs. I ended up going with an adult dog from elsewhere instead but I still like her dogs.



MustLoveGSDs said:


> Don't get offended or feel belittled when someone refers to your mix as a mutt. I don't think most people use that term to be intentionally insulting.


I called my mixed breed, Pooch, a mutt all the time. He was a mostly terrier mix but I had no idea of his ancestry since he was a stray.Actually he had a charm on his collar that said "Magnificent Mutt". I don't consider it a negative term unless someone says it in a mean tone of voice. 



Syaoransbear said:


> Keep in mind that this dog is NOT 175 pounds, that's the vets prediction. And judging by how the vet thinks hip dysplasia is determined by a nub underneath the tail, I think we can conclude that this vet is probably not a very reliable source .


That is true! Maybe this vet either doesn't know anything about GSDs and/or is basing his predictions on the size of some giant breed puppies who have a totally different build than a GSD.


----------



## tuffloud1

Chicagocanine said:


> That is true! Maybe this vet either doesn't know anything about GSDs and/or is basing his predictions on the size of some giant breed puppies who have a totally different build than a GSD.


This is what is funny about this guys story. He told me that his vet is a German Shepherd expert and has been breeding them and raising them for 30 years.


----------



## Zuiun

There's definitely a "bigger the better" mentality all over. Brody definitely gets more attention by virtue of being the "bigger dog," and people always have a story about one even bigger than him.

Funny thing is, Tsura is my "little" girl, but she's the one I'd put money on to tear someone apart if my dogs had to protect me. Not that Brody wouldn't do his best, but Tsura is a FAST little devil! And she can JUMP!

I will say, though, that I am proud of Brody's weight -- but not because it implies he is huge. Rather, I'm proud because by all accounts of the vet, he was never going to be able to get to or maintain a healthy weight for his size.

When I adopted Brody, he weighed all of 70 pounds. For his body size, that weight made him look more like a greyhound than a GSD. Found out he has IBS. It took a lot to find a proper diet for him -- so his 100-105 pounds was hard earned.

But all things considered, when he decides to "share" the bed, I sure wish he was closer to Tsura's size!!


----------



## MountainGSDs

TheNamesNelson said:


> You don't have a big GSD, you have an overweight GSD. I've seen the pics, and read your denials. He may be larger than standard, this is true, but hes also larger than healthy. The people with smaller GSD's at your vets are probably looking at your hatefully because they are upset with how large you let your dog be. Also lying is a terrible thing, and when people grossly exaggerate their dogs weight, saying their GSD will weigh 175lbs it is annoying because its totally untrue and they are spreading false information.


Wow I bet you have a small circle of friends.

I went through almost every picture *Germanshepherdlova* posted and really didn't see one that would clearly make me come to the conclusion you came to.


----------



## onyx'girl

tuffloud1 said:


> Ok, so today he comes in and shows me some pictures on his cell phone.
> 
> Yep, it definetly looks like a German Shepherd. His head is huge, he's black and tan. It's hard to tell on a cell phone picture, but he appears to be a large German shepherd, very nice looking actually. He told me that one of the pictures was when he was 5 months and this dog appeared to look like a full grown mature adult. It's impossible to tell the weight, but I'm guessing from the "5 month old" picture that he is above 90 easily. He probably won't top out at 175 like his vet said.
> 
> 
> Stay tuned.


Do you work with Kaz?


----------



## GSDGunner

I just overheard a woman in the grocery store telling another woman that her dog was huge. Then proceeded to laugh that her dog was 80lbs. 
Oh....and....wait for it......wait for it....it's a Beagle!
I was walking past her when she said Beagle. You should have seen the look of horror on my face picturing an 80lb Beagle.
That is just wrong on so many levels.

According to the Beagle standard:
Weight: Dogs 22-25 pounds (10-11kg) Bitches 20-23 pounds (9-10kg)
That puts this dog at about 55lbs overweight. OMG! That's just awful! I hope she was suffering from "topthisitis"!


----------



## chelle

onyx'girl said:


> Do you work with Kaz?


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## wyominggrandma

Actually we have a beagle come in that weighs about 60lbs. we have tried over and over to make the client understand they are killing their dog, but "mom" just can't make little foofoo go on a diet, he gets so sad when we don't feed him. Then her son decided to take him on a 2 mile run, pulling the dog along with him. She brings him into the vet lame and sore...


----------



## Ingrid

If dogs could only brag about the size of their owners...

"Yep, I'm big and bad, but you should see my owner, Maxine!" : )


----------



## tuffloud1

onyx'girl said:


> Do you work with Kaz?


Ok, I have to know who Kaz is.

I'm guessing some member who has a ridiculously overwheight dog?


----------



## tuffloud1

Ingrid said:


> If dogs could only brag about the size of their owners...
> 
> "Yep, I'm big and bad, but you should see my owner, Maxine!" : )


"Maxine" LOL! I've seen this picture before and thought the same exact thing!


----------



## tuffloud1

Ok so here's the latest.

Now this guy says he got two Boxers that were all white, years ago for free. The reason they were free you ask?

Because Boxer breeders have to follow guidlines in their breeding protocol, which requires them by contract to kill any Boxer that is all white, which is a travesty in Boxer breeding according to this guy.

So he was a "good samaritan" and saved these Boxers from rightful death.

Comments please...... Try not to laugh too hard.


----------

